

Yeah right Sarcasm poses problem for computer algorithms in U.S. election - sytelus
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/07/17/us-usa-election-sarcasm-idUSKCN0PR0C820150717

======
a3n
> A voter whose online posts indicate unwavering and exclusive support for
> Republican White House contender Jeb Bush, for example, shouldn't get online
> advertising for his rival Marco Rubio.

Wait, why shouldn't he? If he only hears about one candidate, he doesn't have
a chance to learn other views.

Isn't this exactly what people are complaining about with personalized Google
searches?

